# Summer Fly Swap



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Just curious if anybody would be interested in doing Summer Fly Swap. Would like to get roughly 10 to 12 members together any experience is welcome. 

Would first like to get a head count and see if anybody is interested. 

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I'd be interested.


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd be up for it.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'd like to try it.


----------



## barney (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I will do it again!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I will join this.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I would be up for it again.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

how does this work again? i could go in on it


----------



## troutscout (Feb 12, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok so I think we have enough members to do a pretty good fly swap but I run into a bit of a issue. In the next week or two Ill be working out of state could be out for 6 months before I return. :twisted: :evil: :twisted: 

Makes for an issue to collect your flies an mail them back to you in a timely manor. If someone else could host it I would be more than willing to assist with anything.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Umm, this is actually not a good way to start a fly swap. You can still run the fly swap if you are out of town. It adds maybe a week to the entire process, at most. If you can't run the fly swap, you shouldn't have started it.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

RNF-

Ive been asked to do some specialty training in Virginia normally this responsibility is not mine
our normal trainer was was activated for duty so this was deemed mandatory for me.

To be honest I had lots of fun in our spring fly swap and i am pretty bummed about not being able to host this one but if you read my initial post I was just getting a head count to see if people were interested the actual fly swap hasn't even started. 

But does not mean someone else cant host it... I mean if your willing to criticize me for starting something how about you host it.   

Ill even mail a check for every bodies return postage ( 44 cents X 12 = $5.28 )


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

RnF said:


> Umm, this is actually not a good way to start a fly swap. You can still run the fly swap if you are out of town. It adds maybe a week to the entire process, at most. If you can't run the fly swap, you shouldn't have started it.


OK RnF --- looks like you're the man! PM me with your address so I can mail you my contribution!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

sinergy said:


> RNF-
> 
> Ive been asked to do some specialty training in Virginia normally this responsibility is not mine
> our normal trainer was was activated for duty so this was deemed mandatory for me.
> ...


I am not trying to criticize you, it's just not very web polite to get everyone amped up for a fly swap and then tell someone else to host it. Maybe you should have mentioned you were not going to be able to host it and asked for someone else to do it in the first place. I am just telling you how I see it.

As much as I would love to host it, I can't. I am much to busy this summer.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

RNF-

This was an unexpected turn of events I was just told just last week. If I were to have known I was going to Virginia I would not even had suggested a Fly Swap. I apologize if I was not "web polite" But I reiterate the swap has not even started no flies were sent out and if its that important to whom ever I sure they could host it. 

I would try do the fly swap while Im traveling Once im told were im staying, figure out my address and figure out my agenda ect ect.. Ill drop a post to see if people are still interested but if your too busy to drop a few packages in the mail with your bills I guess your to busy.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Sinergy

I am not trying to argue with you. If this came up after you posted, then I apologize.

Unfortunately, I do not want to host the swap, I have too much going on right now and don't want to add hosting a fly swap to the list. There's a bit more to it than just dropping stuff in the mail with your bills (you aren't using online bill pay yet?) 

If someone one else is willing to host, I am still in.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

RNF-

Thats OK as mentioned earlier the swap really has not started so no loss but I am really bummed 
about this and trying to do my best to get out of it with out getting canned. I mean I suffered through the Utah winter waiting to spend the summer here now Im going to be sent to a place were I know no one and dont even know were the closest stream or lake is. :twisted: :?


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

You can count me in and I wouldnt mind hosting it. If Im not stepping on toes here, just let me know.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Manzquad -

YES, THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   THANK YOU   


If you have any questions feel free to hit me up again THANK YOU


----------

